# BMW using hydrogen powered forklifts and stackers at Spartanburg plant



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

As a frequent visitor to Bimmerfest, I fear that many Bimmerfesters don't really care about conservation and sustainabilty. Let me assure you that some of us do, and we are proud of BMW's efforts to be good stewards of the Earth's resources and to demonstrate that being a good employer and a good resident of the Earth is also good business.


----------

